# Need Wiring Diagram for Bulbs in my '69 GTO Rally Gauge Cluster



## solsticegto (May 29, 2011)

Hello..I want to replacing my 69 GTO Rally Gauge bulbs with LED's I already know the ones I want; just can't decide on the color). Can someone please assist with a wiring diagram of the Printed Dash Circuit Board? I've got lots of info on the printed circuit board itself (even ordered a new one) but I have yet to find a diagram of which of the circuits goes to the positive and which are the grounds regarding the BULBS only. I've looked at all the posts here and in my 69 service manual and in the GTO restoration guide. Can't find it. Help would be appreciated. I have a 12-volt portable charger that I plan on hooking up to the correct circuits on the board that are attached to the harness on the back of the gauge cluster but I need to know the correct circuits so that I can hook up correctly. I hope that I've explained this so you can understand what I am trying to accomplish before I replace the gauges in my dash. Thanks...


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Sir, if you look directly above your post/thread, there's a "Sticky" thread titled: GTO Wiring Diagram Scans. It might contain the diagrams you are asking about. Hope it helps you. Matt


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I've never seen a circuit diagram for the board itself. They may be out there though and I've just never seen one. My wiring diagrams have call-outs for the various pins on the plug that connects to it but that's about it. You may just have to sit down with the board and trace it out yourself. (If you do that, PLEASE make good notes and share!)

I do know that the boards for warning lights are different from the ones for Rallye guages.

Bear


----------



## solsticegto (May 29, 2011)

Matthew said:


> Sir, if you look directly above your post/thread, there's a "Sticky" thread titled: GTO Wiring Diagram Scans. It might contain the diagrams you are asking about. Hope it helps you. Matt


Mathew...Thanks for your reply. Yes, I already checked out this area that you referred to. No help for me....


----------



## solsticegto (May 29, 2011)

BearGFR said:


> I've never seen a circuit diagram for the board itself. They may be out there though and I've just never seen one. My wiring diagrams have call-outs for the various pins on the plug that connects to it but that's about it. You may just have to sit down with the board and trace it out yourself. (If you do that, PLEASE make good notes and share!)
> 
> I do know that the boards for warning lights are different from the ones for Rallye guages.
> 
> Bear


BearGFR..Thanks for your information. Yes, I did know that the boards are different for idiot lights vs. Rallye gauges. I came to the same conclusion that you gave me in your advice. I will sit and trace each bulb through the circuit board. I will need to make sure that I know which side is the + and which side is the -. I'll try to post pictures and results and maybe this will help someone else....MH


----------

